# Animal Health Trust-Woodland Dog Deaths Investigation



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

In response to a number of dog deaths following exercise in a number of locations around the country, the Animal Health Trust have launched an investigation into possible causes. This is the first attempt to co-ordinate and collate as much information about the problem from as many people as possible, rather than the limited, but still commendable, efforts of individual vets.

If your dog has been affected, or, you have exercised your dogs in these woodlands without them becoming ill, then you can help them by completing their questionnaire at

www.aht.org.uk/


----------

